# cinnamon honey recipe



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

we just stick a cinnamon stick in the honey and keep it in a warm room for about a month - the flavor will depend on how long you leave the stick in the honey


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I guess I can give out my top secret rec. I use 1/3 cup of Costcos best ground cinnamon to approx. 12lbs honey when making creamed honey and get a very nice cin. flavor, it is strong though


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I made a batch of creamed honey with costco sigon cinnamon. I used 2 tsp per lb. It was very good. I mixed all the cinnamon in a couple of cups of honey and let it soak over night, helps keep the cinnamon from floating right to the top. I would'nt use powder in honey , it will float, the cinnamon stick Idea would be better for honey, not creamed..


----------

